# All I can say is wow.



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Not sure whos on plantedtank.net, but this was posted the other day... this was mighty awesome...

but all i can say is WOW!

http://en.aquanet.tv/Video/215-the-...f-king-kong-shrimp-is-working-on-new-variants


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

fu facility


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Ebi-Ken said:


> fu facility


Indeed, it is.. 
totally wicked stuff...

Would be awesome to have a room like that


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Fuly Moly!


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

I saw this vid a while back....don't remember where....good stuff BTW.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for posting the link. Picked up some tips. Not sure what to say. There are some drawback to this kind of setup. Namely, if disease hit, it can wipe out the entire room of shrimps. Especially when you're doing back crossing, that leave a big open door to diseases.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

thats soo cool, wish i had something like that.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Interesting that every tank has a UGF.


----------

